# Soundstream TR500/4 BNIB (Not mine)



## Alex84 (Sep 3, 2009)

I just love the shape of these old school soundstream. It seems to be very powerful also.

SOUNDSTREAM TARANTULA SERIES CLASS AB 4 CHANNEL 1000W RMS MOSFET AUDIO AMPLIFIER | eBay


----------

